#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Iemand nog VDosc gebruikt afgelopen weekend?

## jadjong

Of was het allemaal op?  :Big Grin: 
Hieronder wat foto's van Qlimax in het Gelredome. Geen idee of het ergens naar klinkt maar er is in ieder geval genoeg energie in gestoken.






Iemand wat meer informatie over deze opstelling en de idee'en erachter?

----------


## MusicSupport

Meegevlogen en gerichte subs onder een compacte korte array met grotere hoek.

Minder lange worp dus veel blokken nodig om in vakken een compleet geluidsbeeld te maken. 

Een hoofdsysteem met iets teveel delaystacks. Of het werkt kan ik je niet vertellen. Iets met looptijdverschil wanneer de delays niet kloppen...

Of die gevlogen subs werken..... Ik vond het gevlogen J Sub cluster bij Symph in Rosso helemaal niks.

Ziet er wel gaaf uit. Leverancier hiervan is hoogstwaarschijnlijk Rentall. Dus als je meer wilt weten moet je daar zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Of was het allemaal op?



Was nog niet allemaal op, in de HMH hingen ook 24 Vdosc en 12 DVdosc kastjes met op de grond 20 SB25 subs.

----------


## BMP Sound Services

Het klonk zeker ergens naar. Set-up is bedacht om in het dak minder geluid te krijgen en dat is gelukt. Veel kasten maar wel overal gewoon goed geluid.

----------


## qvt

Klonk opzich niet verkeerd! Zat wel een beetje teveel sublaag in op sommige plaatsen

Lijstje was zo ongeveer :

4x Front
9 Vdosc gevlogen
4 Sb28 gevlogen
6 dV dosc gestacked (3 per kant)
32 Sb28 gestacked (16 per kant)

4x Sidefill
8 dVdosc
2 Sb28

18x Delay
6 Vdosc
4 Sb28

Versterkt met LA8'en en aangestuurde met meyer galileo, geleverd door Rentall (die hebben wel in gehuurd bij anderen (AED ed))

Alleen beetje jammer dat er alweer geroepen wordt zonder onderbouwing :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BMP Sound Services

> Klonk opzich niet verkeerd! Zat wel een beetje teveel sublaag in op sommige plaatsen
> 
> Lijstje was zo ongeveer :
> 
> 4x Front
> 9 Vdosc gevlogen
> 4 Sb28 gevlogen
> 6 dV dosc gestacked (3 per kant)
> 32 Sb28 gestacked (16 per kant)
> ...



Je klinkt als iemand die erbij was van de week? Dan hebben we volgens mij samengewerkt.

----------


## qvt

> Je klinkt als iemand die erbij was van de week? Dan hebben we volgens mij samengewerkt.



Nope ik was bezoeker :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar werk wel eens voor rentall en ken enkele personen die meer weten als ik kon zien :Wink:

----------


## BMP Sound Services

Ik merk het ja. Alleen klopt het niet helemaal.

----------


## Zheny

ik was er ook weer bij dit jaar ( bezoeker ) en het was een hele verandering met vorig jaar!
geluid was enorm goed, dat er een beetje teveel sublaag in zat zullen de meeste bezoekers niet erg hebben gevonden.

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

Met zo'n opstelling kun je dus op geen enkel moment van de geluidsdruk ontsnappen. Dat vind ik persoonlijk wel een beetje een nadeel. Natuurlijk moet je dan voor het podium niet zo hard knallen om het tot achter te krijgen. Maar uit die delay stacks zal ook wel serieus wat druk zijn gekomen.

Met de helft aan speakers zou je ook MEER dan voldoende moeten hebben. Of is het pas hard genoeg als alle trommelvliezen in te zaal op ontploffen staan?

Ik vind dit gewoon ronduit belachelijk. Die productiekost moet natuurlijk gecompenseerd worden door een hogere ticketprijs.

----------


## oversound

De rede van deze opstelling is toch om geluidsoverlast rondom het Gelderdome tegen te gaan.
De test met deze opstelling in real life was volgens mij op Thrillogy, toen ik aan licht breken was
werd het mij verteld  :Smile:

----------


## RenéE

@DJ_Progrezz

Heb van een bezoeker gehoord dat het volume juist helemaal niet buitenproportioneel was.

Er spelen meer zaken dan alleen 'geluidsdruk', zoals het reeds genoemde overlast maar ook de akoustiek. Dat je deze oplossing zomaar als belachelijk bestempelt komt vrij kortzichtig over.

----------


## Zheny

> @DJ_Progrezz
> 
> Heb van een bezoeker gehoord dat het volume juist helemaal niet buitenproportioneel was.
> 
> Er spelen meer zaken dan alleen 'geluidsdruk', zoals het reeds genoemde overlast maar ook de akoustiek. Dat je deze oplossing zomaar als belachelijk bestempelt komt vrij kortzichtig over.



zo denk ik er ook over, je kon wel ontsnappen aan de geluidsdruk(denk aan boven op de tribunes of de ring rondom het gelredome) akoustiek in zo'n galmbak zal wel buitengewoon slecht zijn, en word het met zo'n opstelling een stuk beter, andre rieu laat ook vaak overdreven veel ophangen om de akoustiek te verbeteren. het geluid was wel stevig maar als je even rust wou was het niet moeilijk om daar een plekje voor te vinden.

----------


## Robert H

Nu werk ik niet dagelijks met dit soort geluidssystemen (integendeel) maar ik hoor en lees regelmatig wat men bij diverse producties zoal aan spullen inhangt. Natuurlijk word het steeds gekker, zoals bij U2 met hun 360-tour Clair-systeem (alleen al aan de veldzijde 216 kasten in de lucht). Als ik echter de aantallen in het lijstje op de vorige pagina zo zie vraag ik me toch echt iets af:

Zijn dit niet abnormaal veel speakers???

We praten over 108 kasten V-Dosc met 72 subs, zonder de (toch al niet misselijke) main-PA mee te tellen! Volgens mij klopt het lijstje niet helemaal, maar een snelle rekensom brengt ons op een kastje of driehonderd! En dat voor het soort muziek dat door de dynamiek (lees: het gebrek aan) en dominante mid al snel twee keer harder gaat dan een live-band. 

Ik vond de destijds revolutionaire double-hung set van de Chilipeppers al imposant, dat waren 'slechts' 30 Vdosc-en per kant voor ongeveer net zoveel publiek. En dan ging ieder afzondelijk signaal in feite ook nog eens door slechts de helft van die kasten. In het Gelredome hing alleen boven het publiek dus al twee keer zoveel!

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ziet er indrukwekkend uit.. (het audio dan) genoeg banaantjes=spreiding! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik heb gehoord dat het audio zeer oke was.

Ik geloof dat 105dB het limiet is (wat overigens 8 uur of langer... achter elkaar nogal schadelijk is) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  je zult er maar in staan voor de lol!! maar dat terzijde.

Weet ook iemand wat er allemaal in het dak hing qua belichting? Ik vind de show (wat ik van de filmpjes heb gezien) stukke minder dan vorig jaar. daarom ben ik wel benieuwd wat er allemaal hing afgzien van de nonnoemelijke hoeveelheid lasers.

----------


## Tummy

het decor vond ik wel heel vet uitgelicht en leuke dingen mee gedaan met de intro's..
maar ook ik vond persoonlijk het kruis als decor.. in 2008 (?), een stuk vetter waar gewoon belachelijk veel verlichting inzat,

ben ook wel benieuwd of er een lijst ergens staat met wat er zoal met zo'n feestje aan verlichting in gegaan is..

en welke tafel ze gebruiken,

dit word dan in 2 dagen opgehangen volgens mij,
(hoe werkt dat trouwens met bijvoorbeeld die intro's.. word dat 'live' gedaan (wat volgens mij bijna onmogelijk is), of is hier een extern timecode systeem aanwezig?)

----------


## qvt

> Ik merk het ja. Alleen klopt het niet helemaal.



Zal vast niet helemaal kloppen :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik heb ook alleen opgenoemd wat ik zag, kreeg alleen te horen dat er voor de sidefills camco's lagen en dat de aansturing galileo's waren.

Maar wat was jou functie tijdens deze productie?


Over het volume gesproken, de doscen speelden lang niet op hun max. Ze hingen ook maar enkele meters boven het publiek en ze waren juist zo opgehangen om meer volume te kunnen maken zonder de overlast te verergeren. Toen ik binnenkwam (wat overigens ERG lang duurde gezien de drukte) was het volume aangenaam en kon je nog goed praten met elkaar, maar later gingen de otoplastiekjes toch echt in :Cool:

----------


## qvt

> het decor vond ik wel heel vet uitgelicht en leuke dingen mee gedaan met de intro's..
> maar ook ik vond persoonlijk het kruis als decor.. in 2008 (?), een stuk vetter waar gewoon belachelijk veel verlichting inzat,
> 
> ben ook wel benieuwd of er een lijst ergens staat met wat er zoal met zo'n feestje aan verlichting in gegaan is..
> 
> en welke tafel ze gebruiken,
> 
> dit word dan in 2 dagen opgehangen volgens mij,
> (hoe werkt dat trouwens met bijvoorbeeld die intro's.. word dat 'live' gedaan (wat volgens mij bijna onmogelijk is), of is hier een extern timecode systeem aanwezig?)



Flashlight deed licht. Laserimage zeer waarschijnlijk de lasers en het grootste deel geluid hing dinsdag al hoorde ik van een bekende.

er hing kwa licht in ieder geval

- veel atomics met scrollers
- vari*lite wash en spots
- Striplights
- Syncrolite B52 of dergelijke spot
- de "takken" en kleine trussjes in de zaal hingen aan cyberhoists

- bij de regie zag ik Hog ipc's en een Ma staan

----------


## wouter_jp

> We praten over 108 kasten V-Dosc met 72 subs, zonder de (toch al niet misselijke) main-PA mee te tellen! Volgens mij klopt het lijstje niet helemaal, maar een snelle rekensom brengt ons op een kastje of driehonderd!



nee klopt niet helemaal.
waren er iets meer: 

main

88 sb28 gevlogen
32 sb28 op de vloer
20 sb 218 voor dancedecks ( camco / la48 )
4   sb28 achter foh
144 v-dosc gevlogen
48 dv-dosc voor dancedecks ( camco )
22 LA 8 racks + 4 losse la8 in het dak ( 70 x la 8 )
4   LA 8 racks op de grond voor sub 1 x losse la 8 foh ( 13 la8 )
2   la48 racks
10  camco racks
10  115 fm dj/mc
1 x h2000
2 x dolby
2 x galileo
stapeltje switches


vip
12 x dv-dosc
8 x dv-sub

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

> @DJ_Progrezz
> 
> Heb van een bezoeker gehoord dat het volume juist helemaal niet buitenproportioneel was.
> 
> Er spelen meer zaken dan alleen 'geluidsdruk', zoals het reeds genoemde overlast maar ook de akoustiek. Dat je deze oplossing zomaar als belachelijk bestempelt komt vrij kortzichtig over.



Ik deed mijn reactie na gezien te hebben hoeveel subs er per delaystack worden meegevlogen. Als het echt is om geluidsdruk tegen te gaan moeten er dat zeker en vast niet zoveel zijn, uit zo'n SB28 komt best wat druk. Mij lijkt het dan logischer om rondom de hal cardioide stacks te plaatsen. Ik vraag me wel af hoe de sub spreiding was met de huidige opstelling. Een subwoofer is een omnidirectionele geluidsbron... geeft dat daar geen problemen met delay??

Zulke gigantische opstellingen zoals in de openingspost worden vaak ook om heel andere redenen geplaatst dan enkel egale spreiding. Keihard uitpakken is daar vaak 1 van. Zowel voor de verhuurfirma als voor de organisatie van het feest is het enorm graag om zoiets indrukwekkend te kunnen tonen aan het publiek.

Ik kan natuurlijk fout zijn, maar 100% bullshit zal het toch niet zijn.

----------


## Robert H

> Zulke gigantische opstellingen zoals in de openingspost worden vaak ook om heel andere redenen geplaatst dan enkel egale spreiding. Keihard uitpakken is daar vaak 1 van. Zowel voor de verhuurfirma als voor de organisatie van het feest is het enorm graag om zoiets indrukwekkend te kunnen tonen aan het publiek.
> 
> Ik kan natuurlijk fout zijn, maar 100% bullshit zal het toch niet zijn.



Ik mag toch hopen dat jouw uitleg inderdaad geen bullshit is. Ik heb met open mond de correctie op mijn rekensommetje gelezen.Dit móet toch wel een kwestie van "kijk ons nou" geweest zijn?

Nu wil ik niet generaliseren, maar het zal de gemiddelde Qlimax-bezoeker toch een rotzorg zijn wat er boven het benevelde hoofd bungelt?

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

> het decor vond ik wel heel vet uitgelicht en leuke dingen mee gedaan met de intro's..
> maar ook ik vond persoonlijk het kruis als decor.. in 2008 (?), een stuk vetter waar gewoon belachelijk veel verlichting inzat,
> 
> ben ook wel benieuwd of er een lijst ergens staat met wat er zoal met zo'n feestje aan verlichting in gegaan is..
> 
> en welke tafel ze gebruiken,
> 
> dit word dan in 2 dagen opgehangen volgens mij,
> (hoe werkt dat trouwens met bijvoorbeeld die intro's.. word dat 'live' gedaan (wat volgens mij bijna onmogelijk is), of is hier een extern timecode systeem aanwezig?)



Daar kan ik wel iets over vertellen. de show in 2008 werd gedaan om 2 GMA.. volgens mij eentje voor de tijdcode dingetjes en een voor Live. De intro's van DJs en de verhalen zijn Time code shows.. dat is ook wel te zien.. :Stick Out Tongue:  maar daardoor zeker niet minder indrukwekkender! Ook was er een spare aanwezig en een take over backstage. maar daar zullen de mensen die meegeholpen hebben aan de show jou meer over kunnen vertellen. Er wordt al een aantal dagen voor aanvang show de time codes en de Quepunten virtueel geprogrameerd bij Tenfeet. Ik ken dan toevallig de lichtman die het vorig jaar gedaan had (2008). en die GMA stond dan ook nokkie vol!

vorig jaar hing er in de circel nogal wat pixeltracks (of wat er op leek) en een hele shitload VL3000 en ander vari*lite materiaal, Mac2000 en volgens en nog meer materiaal van Flashlight. Ik weet niet hoeveel VL'en precies..

----------


## JeroenVDV

> en die GMA stond dan ook nokkie vol!



Dat moet dan hoogstens voor een shitload aan bijster interessante chases in het LED-object boven de DJ zijn geweest, dat was het enige waar echt tijd aan besteed leek. En dat terwijl een simpel matrix-sturinkje daar veel mooiere dingen uit had kunnen halen in minder tijd, dan was er tenminste wat meer aandacht aan de rest van het licht besteed.

Kortom, vond het vorig jaar zeer matig. Dit jaar niet genoeg van gezien (nog).

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Ik mag toch hopen dat jouw uitleg inderdaad geen bullshit is. Ik heb met open mond de correctie op mijn rekensommetje gelezen.Dit móet toch wel een kwestie van "kijk ons nou" geweest zijn?
> 
> Nu wil ik niet generaliseren, maar het zal de gemiddelde Qlimax-bezoeker toch een rotzorg zijn wat er boven het benevelde hoofd bungelt?



Dat kijk ons nou moet idd bijna wel.

Als we eens naar de truukjes van Ratsound kijken, wie leest zijn blogs niet? Dan is al snel op te maken dat met minder dan de helft van tenminste de bassen al veel meer te doen is. Ik zie Ratsound stapeltjes sb28 maken van 16 stuks per kant, en een handje vol voor het podium voor minimaal hetzelfde aantal bezoekers bij live optredens.

Het ziet er idd imposant uit, al die bananen in het dak, heb je meteen een stukkie aankleding :P (thema was monkey's??)   :Big Grin: 

Maar of het allemaal noodzakelijk is?

----------


## Tummy

> Daar kan ik wel iets over vertellen. de show in 2008 werd gedaan om 2 GMA.. volgens mij eentje voor de tijdcode dingetjes en een voor Live. De intro's van DJs en de verhalen zijn Time code shows.. dat is ook wel te zien.. maar daardoor zeker niet minder indrukwekkender! Ook was er een spare aanwezig en een take over backstage. maar daar zullen de mensen die meegeholpen hebben aan de show jou meer over kunnen vertellen. Er wordt al een aantal dagen voor aanvang show de time codes en de Quepunten virtueel geprogrameerd bij Tenfeet. Ik ken dan toevallig de lichtman die het vorig jaar gedaan had (2008). en die GMA stond dan ook nokkie vol!
> 
> vorig jaar hing er in de circel nogal wat pixeltracks (of wat er op leek) en een hele shitload VL3000 en ander vari*lite materiaal, Mac2000 en volgens en nog meer materiaal van Flashlight. Ik weet niet hoeveel VL'en precies..



oke duidelijk,
leek mij ook al onmogelijk om dit alles nog vlak voor het feest te programeren.. dan is er ook een hele lijst aanwezig met waar wat moet staan, en op welk adres/lijn deze fixture moet..

ik zag idd een foto van 3 dagen voor aanvang, toen werd alleen nogmaar het podium en geluid gebouwd, en een paar dagen later hing de hele show er al in,

vandaar

----------


## sjoerd

> Ik deed mijn reactie na gezien te hebben hoeveel subs er per delaystack worden meegevlogen. Als het echt is om geluidsdruk tegen te gaan moeten er dat zeker en vast niet zoveel zijn, uit zo'n SB28 komt best wat druk. Mij lijkt het dan logischer om rondom de hal cardioide stacks te plaatsen. Ik vraag me wel af hoe de sub spreiding was met de huidige opstelling. Een subwoofer is een omnidirectionele geluidsbron... geeft dat daar geen problemen met delay??
> 
> Zulke gigantische opstellingen zoals in de openingspost worden vaak ook om heel andere redenen geplaatst dan enkel egale spreiding. Keihard uitpakken is daar vaak 1 van. Zowel voor de verhuurfirma als voor de organisatie van het feest is het enorm graag om zoiets indrukwekkend te kunnen tonen aan het publiek.
> 
> Ik kan natuurlijk fout zijn, maar 100% bullshit zal het toch niet zijn.



Ik denk toch dat dit iets te simpel geredeneerd is. Anders zou men dit altijd wel zo doen, bovendien kost dit de organisatie natuurlijk veel meer geld bij een gelijke ticketprijs. Als je een beetje op de hoogte bent van de Qdance feesten in Gelredome weet je dat er vorige keer geexperimenteerd is met het geluid daar wat niet goed gewerkt heeft. Dit heeft ook geresulteerd in een boel klachten over het geluid op diverse fora. Ditmaal heeft de organisatie ook beloofd dat het ditmaal goed voor elkaar zou zijn. En dus heeft Rentall blijkbaar niets aan het toeval overgelaten en er een gigantische hoeveelheid kasten in gehangen...

----------


## @lex

Iemand enig idee wat je met minder kasten (bijvoorbeeld een kwart; wat denken de experts?) en meer financiele middelen voor akoestische aanpassingen zoals die ook zijn toegepast in de Gashouder in Amsterdam door ontwerper Jan Panis? Ik denk dat er op dat vlak nog heel veel kan worden ontdekt...

Dan zijn er twee vragen:

Wie weet wat er minimaal aan FOH benodigd zou zijn evt met gepaste delay stacks en wat dit aan huur zou kosten?

Wie weet hoeveel het zou kosten een hal als het Gelredome akoestisch aan te passen? Het hoeft geen HMH te worden, maar de galmstraal een groot deel naar achteren verplaatsen zou al voldoende zijn om het met enkele delays uit te versterken.

Voor de duidelijkheid: grote locaties zijn niet mijn specialiteit, maar ik vraag het me hier hardop af!

@lex

----------


## jadjong

Lees deze pdf maar eens. http://www.proaudiovideo.info/downlo...nmusichall.pdf

Daarin wordt gesproken over een materiaalprijs van 15.- per vierkante meter en een dempende werking tot 50Hz. Ga nu maar uitrekenen wat de interne oppervlakte van het Gelredome is  :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

> Dat kijk ons nou moet idd bijna wel.
> 
> Als we eens naar de truukjes van Ratsound kijken, wie leest zijn blogs niet? Dan is al snel op te maken dat met minder dan de helft van tenminste de bassen al veel meer te doen is. Ik zie Ratsound stapeltjes sb28 maken van 16 stuks per kant, en een handje vol voor het podium voor minimaal hetzelfde aantal bezoekers bij live optredens.
> 
> Het ziet er idd imposant uit, al die bananen in het dak, heb je meteen een stukkie aankleding :P (thema was monkey's??) 
> 
> Maar of het allemaal noodzakelijk is?



Watt Xtra, ik maak mij daar allemaal geen zorgen meer in. Als zij graag 144 VDOSC systemen laten vliegen, is dat goed voor de commerce.

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

> Ik denk toch dat dit iets te simpel geredeneerd is. Anders zou men dit altijd wel zo doen, bovendien kost dit de organisatie natuurlijk veel meer geld bij een gelijke ticketprijs. Als je een beetje op de hoogte bent van de Qdance feesten in Gelredome weet je dat er vorige keer geexperimenteerd is met het geluid daar wat niet goed gewerkt heeft. Dit heeft ook geresulteerd in een boel klachten over het geluid op diverse fora. Ditmaal heeft de organisatie ook beloofd dat het ditmaal goed voor elkaar zou zijn. En dus heeft Rentall blijkbaar niets aan het toeval overgelaten en er een gigantische hoeveelheid kasten in gehangen...



Geluid is een fysisch verschijnsel. Je kan dat allemaal uitrekenen. Als het op papier werkt, zou in principe in de werkelijkheid ook moeten werken.

Dat klinkt natuurlijk veel makkelijker dan het is. Maar het is allemaal geen rocketsciencer. Er zijn gewoon zo weinig bedrijven die eens iets berekenen. Een delay ter plaatse instellen dmv het aantal voetstappen kan op bepaalde producties werken, maar niet op zoiets. Je kan echt wel een opstelling maken zonder het eerst op te hangen.

----------


## rdreiers

Er wordt nu wel zo mooi geroepen of het met minder kon.

Wat je echter vergeet is dat overheden steeds lastiger worden met vergunningen. De arbo ook lastiger wordt en ga zo door.

Sterker nog, het nadeel van deze opstelling is dat de load-out twee keer zo veel tijd in beslag neemt omdat je nu veel "kleine" stack's vliegen en hierdoor mekaar meer en meer in de weg loopt.

En ja ik was erbij en heb mee mogen breken.

----------


## @lex

> Lees deze pdf maar eens. http://www.proaudiovideo.info/downlo...nmusichall.pdf
> 
> Daarin wordt gesproken over een materiaalprijs van 15.- per vierkante meter en een dempende werking tot 50Hz. Ga nu maar uitrekenen wat de interne oppervlakte van het Gelredome is



Je hoeft zeker niet het hele Gelredome te bekleden! Uiteindelijk was het in de gashouder mogelijk (financieel dus ook) met een klassiek concert. Ik verwacht dat er in de nabije toekomst bedrijven zullen gaan komen die akoestische aanpassingen kunnen leveren voor lokatieprojecten. Het zou mij niet verbazen als er in die markt hele leuke marges te behalen zijn.

@lex

----------


## RenéE

> Ik deed mijn reactie na gezien te hebben hoeveel subs er per delaystack worden meegevlogen. Als het echt is om geluidsdruk tegen te gaan moeten er dat zeker en vast niet zoveel zijn, uit zo'n SB28 komt best wat druk. Mij lijkt het dan logischer om rondom de hal cardioide stacks te plaatsen. Ik vraag me wel af hoe de sub spreiding was met de huidige opstelling. Een subwoofer is een omnidirectionele geluidsbron... geeft dat daar geen problemen met delay??



Er schijnt per delay ook nog weer een sub in tegenfase gezet te zijn / in tijd gecorrigeerd / fysiek omgedraaid om tot een meer directionele afstraling te komen. Tevens kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat die directionele opstelling bij een array van 4 gewoon beter werkt dan bij een kleinere.

----------


## Timo Beckman

De onderste sub is idd omgedraaid om het geluid te cancellen aan de achterkant (bij de gevlogen delay clusters) . verder krijg je een meer cardioide afstraling als je meer subs op een lijn zet .
t.a.v. dj progrez (?) Ik vind die opmerking over sub rondom de hal ook wel orgineel . Hoe had je dat gedacht dan ?

----------


## BJD

Wat je normaalgesproken in een lijn zet en aan gaat delayen kun je ook fysiek neerzetten. De vraag is echter of de organisatie daar zo blij van word.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maar kennerlijk heeft men bij deze opstelling hun doel weten te behalen: goed geluid door het hele gelredome en overal stevig sub. Over het aantal kasten: met een aanpak als deze heeft men gewoon meer kasten nodig hebt dan een conventioneele linearraysetup. De array's hoeven dan niet perse op hoog vermogen te draaien. Minder kasten/dvDosc is dan wss geen optie ivm spreiding/klank.

Het zou wel leuk zijn als er nog ooit een keer een forumer of artikel verschijnt over de exacte theorie en vooral berekeningen achter deze setup.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het inregelen van dit systeem moet aardig wat werk geweest zijn :EEK!: 
En ik vraag me af hoe lang de speakerkabels zijn, aannemende dat de ampracks niet meegevlogen werden.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Op de foto's zijn echter gevlogen ampracken te zien ...

----------


## cobi

> Je hoeft zeker niet het hele Gelredome te bekleden! Uiteindelijk was het in de gashouder mogelijk (financieel dus ook) met een klassiek concert. Ik verwacht dat er in de nabije toekomst bedrijven zullen gaan komen die akoestische aanpassingen kunnen leveren voor lokatieprojecten. Het zou mij niet verbazen als er in die markt hele leuke marges te behalen zijn.
> 
> @lex



Lijkt mij ook een goed plan!

Nog beter plan: Bij de bouw al zorgen dat de akoestiek enigsinds voor mekaar is. Bij het Gelredome (en de Arena, een hoop theaters...) was het bij de bouw al duidelijk dat er ook andere evenementen dan voetbal zouden plaatsvinden. Een gemeente (die een stadion toch (gedeeltelijk) heeft meegefinancierd en die ook de vergunningen moet afgeven voor evenementen had qua geluidoverlast misschien bij de bouw al die eissen moeten stellen ipv elk evenement het wiel opnieuw uit te vinden.

----------


## qvt

> Het inregelen van dit systeem moet aardig wat werk geweest zijn
> En ik vraag me af hoe lang de speakerkabels zijn, aannemende dat de ampracks niet meegevlogen werden.



In ieder geval waren alle delays uitgerust met een LA-RAK van l-acoustics, hierin zitten 3 la8'en en stroom/signaal distributie. Voor de sidefills lagen er camco's bij. De frontset weet ik niet zeker meer maar hier werd als het goed is ook een LA-RAK meegevlogen.

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

> Lijkt mij ook een goed plan!
> 
> Nog beter plan: Bij de bouw al zorgen dat de akoestiek enigsinds voor mekaar is. Bij het Gelredome (en de Arena, een hoop theaters...) was het bij de bouw al duidelijk dat er ook andere evenementen dan voetbal zouden plaatsvinden. Een gemeente (die een stadion toch (gedeeltelijk) heeft meegefinancierd en die ook de vergunningen moet afgeven voor evenementen had qua geluidoverlast misschien bij de bouw al die eissen moeten stellen ipv elk evenement het wiel opnieuw uit te vinden.



Bij de bouw worden er altijd architecten bij geroepen, maar die mensen weten praktisch niks van akoestiek. De meeste mensen staan er zelfs niet bij stil dat de zaal bijdraagt tot de klank. Geluid stelt bij de doorsnee mens niets voor, er wordt dan ook zelden iemand bij geroepen die iets van akoestiek kent. Bij veel kleine feestzalen heb je hetzelfde probleem.

Maar je weet het; Achteraf is alles makkelijk... Als jij een slechte zaal bouwt, moet JIJ de miserie dragen die er bij komen kijken en niet de schuld op iemand anders steken als het te hard is. Beetje hetzelfde verhaal als Zaventem; goedkope grond kopen, huis bouwen maar zonder al te veel te dempen en dan achteraf een schadevergoeding vragen voor het nachtlawaai.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Maar je weet het; Achteraf is alles makkelijk... Als jij een slechte zaal bouwt, moet JIJ de miserie dragen die er bij komen kijken en niet de schuld op iemand anders steken als het te hard is.



Het was bij de Arena al voor de bouw bekend, ook tijdens de bouw zijn er metingen geweest die aangaven dat het niet goed kwam. Dit werd door een bekend akoestisch adviesbureau gedaan en geraporteerd.
Uiteindelijk is zelfs in de akoestische dempende oplossingen gesneden, puur uit punt van budget overschreidingen in het totale gebeuren. (Bijv. de stoelen met ingebouwd dempingsmateriaal voor het geval er niemand op zit)
Het eerste geluidsontwerp voor de huisinstallatie was destijds al (zo rond 1994) gemaakt met line arrays, en werd als akoestisch het beste beoordeelt. Echter werd dit ivm zichtlijnen (architect) etc. niet goedgekeurd. 

Het doel van deze installatie was trouwens niet om deze te gebruiken om muziek over af te spelen, de enige belangrijke eis was dat het aan de normen moest voldoen voor ontruiming, anders mocht het gebouw niet open van de brandweer. Op het allerlaatste moment, tijdens de bouw is er toen een ander systeem ontworpen en gebouwd, een systeem dat dus pas vanaf 100 a 200Hz werkt (bassen erbij koste teveel geld) en ook bestand was tegen regen (IP67?) alsook tegen vorst, de speakers worden namelijk verwarmd. Tevens draait alles (behalve de verwarming) op UPS systemen. Maximaal opgenomen vermogen van deze kasten is zo ongeveer 40kW.

Na oplevering bleek het aan alle gestelde (brandweer, STI etc.) eisen te voldoen, je kon er alleen geen fatsoenlijk stuk muziek over draaien... als het niet aangevuld werd.

----------


## First Impression

> 



Valt er dan echt niemand iets op aan deze foto?
What about these 3 Dosc's just flying around?!

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Ik denk dat het antwoord op die vraag ligt bij waar deze foto genomen is. op welke plek in het stadion. volgens mij zijn de 3 vdosc speakers een infill van een bepaalde plek. ik zie op de achtergrond sunstrips hangen. misschien kan iemand die de bouw/breek/show mee heeft gemaakt hier iets over vertellen.

----------


## Zheny

de plek was vooraan het podium, waarvoor het dient geen idee, iemand anders misschien?

----------


## First Impression

Ik doel eigenlijk op het ontbreken van een bumper?

----------


## rdreiers

> In ieder geval waren alle delays uitgerust met een LA-RAK van l-acoustics, hierin zitten 3 la8'en en stroom/signaal distributie. Voor de sidefills lagen er camco's bij. De frontset weet ik niet zeker meer maar hier werd als het goed is ook een LA-RAK meegevlogen.



 
Hier was ook een la-rak gevlogen en een losse la8 voor de drie infill kasten.

----------


## rdreiers

> Ik denk dat het antwoord op die vraag ligt bij waar deze foto genomen is. op welke plek in het stadion. volgens mij zijn de 3 vdosc speakers een infill van een bepaalde plek. ik zie op de achtergrond sunstrips hangen. misschien kan iemand die de bouw/breek/show mee heeft gemaakt hier iets over vertellen.



 

Dit waren de eerste array aan het front.

De onderste drie kasten waren met takels meegevlogen voor het geluid vorenaan.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> Ik doel eigenlijk op het ontbreken van een bumper?



Span bandje?  :Big Grin: 

Ik was er ook...  :Smile: 
En het was echt een top feestje.... geluid was echt 100% dik in orde.
Alleen, dus de enige manier om te ontsnappen aan de herrie was door naar buiten te lopen of richting tribune achterin het stadion.
Beetje jammer.....
Maar,,, je komt tenslotte om los te gaan... anders had je je kaartje beter aan iemand anders kunnen geven.  :Smile:

----------


## BMP Sound Services

> Ik doel eigenlijk op het ontbreken van een bumper?



Rentall heeft aparte bumpers laten maken voor deze opstelling en ja ze zijn allemaal gekeurd.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Alleen, dus de enige manier om te ontsnappen aan de herrie was door naar buiten te lopen of richting tribune achterin het stadion.
> Beetje jammer.....



Beetje rare opmerking van een bezoeker aan een dancefeestje vind je niet?
Normaal loopt zo'n beetje de helft van de bezoekers te schreeuwen dat het zo zacht stond en er weinig bass druk te voelen was.

Doet Rent-all een keer zijn best is het weer te veel herrie waar je lastig aan kon ontsnappen. ikke nie snappe... :Confused:

----------


## Waveform

> Beetje rare opmerking van een bezoeker aan een dancefeestje vind je niet?
> Normaal loopt zo'n beetje de helft van de bezoekers te schreeuwen dat het zo zacht stond en er weinig bass druk te voelen was.
> 
> Doet Rent-all een keer zijn best is het weer te veel herrie waar je lastig aan kon ontsnappen. ikke nie snappe...



Ben je al wel eens naar zo'n event geweest? Op Tomorrowland was ik zelfs met oordoppen van -15dB heel blij dat ik af en toe ergens rustig uit het geluid kon zitten. Het staat allemaal gewoon veel te hard, daar kan je niet onderuit.

Nu kan ik hier niet uit afleiden of het sarcastisch is of niet, maar je moet de bezoekers ook een beetje de vrijheid geven. Wil je minder lawaai, dan ga je wat meer naar achter staan, maar dat is hier dus geen optie meer. Eventjes rustig ergens je kunnen neerzetten waar geen luidsprekers staan is ook een deugd. Je kan je oren en je kop even laten rusten en dan heb je uiteindelijk veel meer plezier aan het event en ga je met een betere ervaring naar huis.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ben je al wel eens naar zo'n event geweest? Op Tomorrowland was ik zelfs met oordoppen van -15dB heel blij dat ik af en toe ergens rustig uit het geluid kon zitten. Het staat allemaal gewoon veel te hard, daar kan je niet onderuit.
> 
> Nu kan ik hier niet uit afleiden of het sarcastisch is of niet, maar je moet de bezoekers ook een beetje de vrijheid geven. Wil je minder lawaai, dan ga je wat meer naar achter staan, maar dat is hier dus geen optie meer. Eventjes rustig ergens je kunnen neerzetten waar geen luidsprekers staan is ook een deugd. Je kan je oren en je kop even laten rusten en dan heb je uiteindelijk veel meer plezier aan het event en ga je met een betere ervaring naar huis.



Dat klopt inderdaad, meeste dance feesten waar ik geweest ben gaat het geluid zo hard dat er waarschijnlijk bloed uit je oren komt als je geen oordoppen draagt.
Laatst in de HMH ook, daar gingen 12 Vdosc, 6 DVdosc en 10 SB28 per kant tot aan z'n max open. Voor mij is het een raadsel waarom het zo bizar hard moet dat 30% van het publiek regelmatig met vingers in de oren staat te dansen.
De overige 70% was waarschijnlijk al doof of te veel onder invloed van één of ander pilletje. :Big Grin:

----------


## qvt

Nog een paar dagen en dan gaat er weer een shitload aan L'ac het dak van de Gelredome in, wat zou het dit keer worden?  :Big Grin:  

Ik zal proberen een materiaallijstje te maken wat wel helemaal klopt dit keer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hardstyle

Hardbass 140db, ben benieuwd hoe hard het dit jaar met qlimax gaat, volgende week. Helaas ben ik nog geen 18 :Mad:  anders was ik er zeker heen gegaan.
Maar over het algemeen zijn de q-dance feesten goed ingepakt met geluid.

----------


## ethen

ja klopt dat wordt meestal verzorgt door rentall 
kijk maar op de site bij hun

----------


## pimpert

Been there...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13218819/520..._7442050_o.jpg

----------


## frederic

> Dat klopt inderdaad, meeste dance feesten waar ik geweest ben gaat het geluid zo hard dat er waarschijnlijk bloed uit je oren komt als je geen oordoppen draagt.
> Laatst in de HMH ook, daar gingen 12 Vdosc, 6 DVdosc en 10 SB28 per kant tot aan z'n max open. Voor mij is het een raadsel waarom het zo bizar hard moet dat 30% van het publiek regelmatig met vingers in de oren staat te dansen.
> De overige 70% was waarschijnlijk al doof of te veel onder invloed van één of ander pilletje.



Dat daar nog geen wettelijke bepaling rond is (max.db), is onbegrijpelijk.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je kunt alles wel willen vangen in wettelijke bepalingen maar dan moet er ook op gecontroleerd worden. En willen wij wel dat de overheid zich overal mee bemoeit? (In de kroeg mag niet gerookt worden, hoe lang duurt het nog voor je in het zwembad niet meer mag zwemmen of in het restaurant niet meer mag eten?)

----------


## Timo Beckman

[QUOTE=MusicXtra;549746]Je kunt alles wel willen vangen in wettelijke bepalingen maar dan moet er ook op gecontroleerd worden. 

Ik vind het niet erg als er gecontroleerd wordt maar laten ze dan wel kundige mensen hier voor inzetten die weten waar en hoe een meting te doen .

----------


## showband

> Je kunt alles wel willen vangen in wettelijke bepalingen maar dan moet er ook op gecontroleerd worden. En willen wij wel dat de overheid zich overal mee bemoeit? (In de kroeg mag niet gerookt worden, hoe lang duurt het nog voor je in het zwembad niet meer mag zwemmen of in het restaurant niet meer mag eten?)



Beetje vreemde vergelijkingen vind je niet.

De overheid staat straks borg voor arbeidsongeschikte mensen door afnemend gehoor. Dat maakt dat de overheid belanghebbende is bij de veroorzakers van de gehoorbeschadiging.

Idem dito voor rokers gevolgen.

EN idem dito dat er bij zwembaden toezicht is voor zwemveiligheid. Ja. En daar is bijna 100% controle op.

In het restaurant heb je de keuringsdienst van waren.

"In het zwemband niet zwemmen" vergelijken met "niet meer mogen roken in de kroeg" Gaat wel een beetje mank he?

Een kroeg heeft niet als doel "gaan roken". Er is een klein percentage bezoekers die rookt. 100% van de bezoekers van een zwembad komt daar om het water te raken. De vergelijkingen van rokers lopen altijd een beetje scheef.

Kunnne alle mokkende rokers aub hun huilie huilie hierover beperkt houden tot off topic thread "wheeeh we mogen niet roken"

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Je kunt alles wel willen vangen in wettelijke bepalingen maar dan moet er ook op gecontroleerd worden. En willen wij wel dat de overheid zich overal mee bemoeit?



Deels mee eens, maar als ik niveau's hoor van 140 dB denk ik toch "dat is iets te veel van het goede".

Heb zelf 25 dB dempers, maar dan kom ik dus nog steeds op 115 dB uit.
Als ik de tabel (86 dB=2 uur, elke 3 dB is een halvering van de tijd) doorzet kom je bij 115 dB uit op een veilige tijd 6 seconden  :EEK!: 

Da's toch geen feestje meer?

Regels zijn nodig om dit soort jongetjes tegen zichzelf te beschermen:




> Hardbass 140db, ben benieuwd hoe hard het dit  jaar met qlimax gaat, volgende week. Helaas ben ik nog geen 18 anders was ik er zeker heen gegaan.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Deels mee eens, maar als ik niveau's hoor van 140 dB denk ik toch "dat is iets te veel van het goede".
> Da's toch geen feestje meer?



Dat ben ik helemaal met je eens.
Alleen heeft de geschiedenis geleerd dat de overheid meestal nogal doorslaat wanneer zij zich erin mengt. En bovendien mensen op pad stuurt die niet terzake kundig zijn (ooit een live optreden moeten staken omdat 'meneer de ambtenaar' stellig bleef beweren dat de opgelegde limiet van 80 dBA op 1 meter van de speakers gemeten diende te worden) en volgens mij zit helemaal niemand daarop te wachten.
@Showband: Heb je em door dat het een ietwat rare vergelijking is? :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Uiteraard gaat het aan de kant van handhaving mis en moet men er ook niet in doorslaan.
Ambtenaren die dergelijke zaken moeten handhaven zouden een goede cursus moeten krijgen (en dan graag allemaal dezelfde) met certificaat.
Een politieagent die niet recent gecertificeerd is mag ook geen laser-controles doen.

De regels moeten ruim genoeg zijn om met beperkte overlast een feestje te kunnen bouwen, maar strikt genoeg om mensen tegen zichzelf te beschermen.
Lees: herrie boven de pijngrens is te veel, 75 dB is te weinig.

Het voordeel van een hal zo vol hangen is dat je spreiding heel groot is, waardoor het geluidsniveau wat omlaag kan. 
Rare vraag misschien, maar meet men die 140 dB (of wat het ook is) in A of C weging? Kan me voorstellen dat op zo'n feest het laag immens is, maar dat de rest relatief meevalt.

----------


## jadjong

Wie zegt dat de door een willekeurige forummer genoemde 140dB daadwerkelijk gemeten is? Iemand foto's van een dB-mteer?  :Confused:

----------


## MusicXtra

140 dBC is echt wel haalbaar, tijdens ADE in Panama heb ik 130 dBC gemeten bij de FOH, en die stond zo'n 20 meter van de speakers vandaan  :EEK!: . Heb toen toch maar even ingegrepen en een heel stuk zachter gezet.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Wie zegt dat de door een willekeurige forummer genoemde 140dB daadwerkelijk gemeten is? Iemand foto's van een dB-mteer?



Al was het 130 of 125 dB... is nog steeds best heel veel.

----------


## qvt

Afgelopen Qlimax was het geen 140 dB  :Wink:  Het V-dosc, K1 en de dV outfills klonken lekker maar het laag/sub was waardeloos.. Vorig jaar klonk het goed maar dit jaar was het een drama, alleen rond de 40 a 50 Hz een nare brij van geluid.. Dit was op vrijwel alle plaatsen waar ik heb gestaan, behalve op de tribunes links/rechts van het podium.

Kwa licht/stage ook niet echt om over naar huis te schrijven, ik noem het niet lelijk of slecht.. Maar het leek op de drive-in van om de hoek vergeleken met de show van vorig jaar.

Vind t altijd moeilijk om zoiets te beoordelen, honderden mensen hebben er toch hard voor gewerkt om het weg te zetten maar in mijn ogen hebben ze beter het concept van vorig jaar verder uit kunnen werken. Dat was wel helemaal voor elkaar!

----------


## Zheny

> Afgelopen Qlimax was het geen 140 dB  Het V-dosc, K1 en de dV outfills klonken lekker maar het laag/sub was waardeloos.. Vorig jaar klonk het goed maar dit jaar was het een drama, alleen rond de 40 a 50 Hz een nare brij van geluid.. Dit was op vrijwel alle plaatsen waar ik heb gestaan, behalve op de tribunes links/rechts van het podium.
> 
> Kwa licht/stage ook niet echt om over naar huis te schrijven, ik noem het niet lelijk of slecht.. Maar het leek op de drive-in van om de hoek vergeleken met de show van vorig jaar.
> 
> Vind t altijd moeilijk om zoiets te beoordelen, honderden mensen hebben er toch hard voor gewerkt om het weg te zetten maar in mijn ogen hebben ze beter het concept van vorig jaar verder uit kunnen werken. Dat was wel helemaal voor elkaar!



Helemaal mee eens, geluid qua laag viel tegen, had hele avond mn dempers in mn oren, maar op het laatst gooien ze vaak toch even alle schuiven open en was even benieuwd, even doppen uit en begrijp me niet verkeerd, het was HARD maar vorig jaar zat het laag er goed en stevig in.

Toen ik het Gelredome binnenkwam had ik een aantal minuten het WOW gevoel ( zoals je van Qlimax verwacht), maar daarna zakte het beetje in naar mijn idee.

Volgend jaar gewoon weer heen! misschien dat dan alles anders is.

----------


## 4AC

Kan iemand meer vertellen over het geluid bij Qlimax dit jaar?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## kvdb013

Misschien bij Q- dance informeren?

----------


## ethen

> Kan iemand meer vertellen over het geluid bij Qlimax dit jaar?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



ik zou zeggen houd de site van rentall even in de gaten. daar komt vaak ook wel op te staan wat er is gebruikt.

----------


## Henk1

Hallo,

De site van Rent-All is geupdate, het volgende is geplaatst op Qlimax 2012:

*GELUID:
*32x - K-1 toppen (gevlogen front)
16x - K-1 subs 
(gevlogen sub front)
108x - V-Dosc toppen (gevlogen zaal) 
48x - Kara 
toppen (gevlogen tribune decks)
32x - SB-18 subs (gevlogen sub tribune 
decks)
104x - SB-28 subs (sub front en gevlogensub zaal)
12x - Kudo 
toppen (infill)
106x - LA-8 eindversterkers

----------


## kvdb013

Nou nou dat is niet niks!

----------


## Hitvision

> Hallo,
> 
> De site van Rent-All is geupdate, het volgende is geplaatst op Qlimax 2012:
> 
> *GELUID:
> *32x - K-1 toppen (gevlogen front)
> 16x - K-1 sub’s 
> (gevlogen sub front)
> 108x - V-Dosc toppen (gevlogen zaal) 
> ...



Zou dat in mijn Vito-tje passen?  :Big Grin:  Indrukwekkend maar hoeveel headroom zou je hebben met 352 cabinets en 106 labjes? Wellicht iets té over de top? Heb geen afmetingen hoor maar puur op gevoel lijkt me dit ietwat ruim bemeten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Begrijp ook niet helemaal de bedoeling, met zoveel verschillende bronnen krijg je bovendien heel veel plekken waar kamfilters optreden.

----------


## Henk1

Gister was HardBass in t Gelredome en ik zag dat Rent-All een wijziging in de set heeft doorgevoerd:
De gevlogen subs hangen achter de V-Dosc toppen. Weet iemand waarom dit gedaan is en wat zijn de voor en nadelen ten opzichte van het systeem zoals bij Qlimax? Hieronder een foto:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is waarschijnlijk een stuk simpeler in te regelen qua fase gedrag.
Overigens komt er uit K1 toppen ook al heel veel sub vanaf 40 Hz.

----------


## qvt

He Sander, de bedoeling van het systeem is dat door elk deel van het oppervlak zn eigen array te geven de volume's lager kunnen blijven en hierdoor de overlast beperkt wordt. Dit was althans eerst de insteek, maar op die laatste foto lijken de arrays niet al te ver te duiken.

Mag in ieder geval genoeg kosten!

----------


## MusicXtra

@qvt; ik had het al eerder gezien, insteek is inderdaad prima maar of het in de praktijk ook echt werkt durf ik te betwijfelen.
Sub array's moeten echt lang zijn om niet meer omni af te stralen, ga je vliegen met een array zoals op de foto dan ben je 6 dB kwijt ten opzicht van subs op de grond, die 6 dB verdwijnt toch echt door het dak.
Nadeel is ook dat het sub rommelig gaat worden omdat de diverse stacks elkaar in de weg zitten, weer vanwege het omnigedrag in het laag.
Verder krijg je heel veel spots waarbij je geluid krijgt uit meerdere stacks met allemaal andere looptijden.
Geloof er dus niet zo in dat dit echt dè oplossing zou zijn. Maar het is wel gaaf en kennelijk waren de kosten geen issue bij dit evenement.
Op de laatste foto zie je ook dat het nu eigenlijk allemaal delay-stacks zijn die allemaal dezelfde richting uit gaan, het bewijs dat de eerdere oplossing geen succes was.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Nadeel is ook dat het sub rommelig gaat worden omdat de diverse stacks elkaar in de weg zitten, weer vanwege het omnigedrag in het laag.



Misschien nog een beetje op te lossen / verminderen door een cardioide opstelling, maar of dat hier gebruikt is?

----------


## jack

> Zou dat in mijn Vito-tje passen?  Indrukwekkend maar hoeveel headroom zou je hebben met 352 cabinets en 106 labjes? Wellicht iets té over de top? Heb geen afmetingen hoor maar puur op gevoel lijkt me dit ietwat ruim bemeten.



la8 is geen lab! 
das een camco....

----------


## MusicXtra

> Misschien nog een beetje op te lossen / verminderen door een cardioide opstelling, maar of dat hier gebruikt is?



Dat betwijfel ik ook, dan is het helemaal een mega klus om alles goed in te regelen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hitvision

> la8 is geen lab! 
> das een camco....



LoL Dat krijg je als je iets te snel een reactie schrijft. Iig scherp opgemerkt. Had het zelf niet eens gezien zelfs niet bij het nalezen  :Smile:

----------


## qvt

Deze opstelling zorgt zeker qua sub voor een prima spreiding, op hoogte tussen de stacks vallen er inderdaad gaten in maar op de vloer is dit vrijwel vereffend.

De allereerste oplossing klonk al prima, dat ze dat tijdens Hard Bass niet gedaan hebben is waarschijnlijk omdat er nu K1+Kara delays hingen. Met sub erachter als end-fired configuratie, iets wat best lekker werkt icm de CSA array. 

Het is ff een gok maar waarschijnlijk 4x SB28 in 60_C preset (CSA met een lowpass op 60) en dan vervolgens end firen op 45/50 Hz (CSA is niet zo effectief in het super diepe sub als dat een end-fired array kan zijn vanwege de relatief ondiepe sub)

Zowiezo is heel het systeem niet in een nacht bedacht en hebben ze ondertussen meerdere setups live geprobeerd, ze weten ondertussen wel waar de sterke en zwakke kanten van een dergelijke opstelling liggen.

----------


## frederic

> la8 is geen lab! 
> das een camco....



En Camco is op zijn beurt Pascal Audio

----------


## MusicXtra

Alleen de Power 10 amp maakt gebruik van Pascal modules.

----------


## jack

En dat is naar mijn mening nou niet bepaald de lekkerst klinkende camco!!!  
een Vortex klinkt echt stukken beter !!! 
Zelfs zijn kleine broertje (Q4) klinkt beter!

Over de bas valt weinig te zeggen , die is gewoon goed.... de rest is minder.

----------


## Henk1

Oke mensen bedankt voor de info, ik heb niet veel technische kennis maar toch leuk om er zo over te discuseren.

Hier nog een paar plaates van de mooie techniek die er hangt

----------


## rdreiers

Ik heb k1 nog niet zo vaak in de handen gehad, ik weet dat de opstelling van delay met meegevlogen sub's is aangepast aan de nieuwe kasten. Idd k1 met K1 sub wordt veel in endfire opstelling gebruikt, dat was vanaf dag een al zo. De opstelling met sb218 met vdosc was anders als met de nieuwe kasten, daarom ook de andere opstelling. Er moet ja rekening gehouden worden met het geluid zowel onder als boven (dak). Helaas gaat het richten van geluid met uitdoven op andere plaatsen gepaard met forse verliezen in rendement.

----------


## Henk1

*bump* Had een opbouwfoto gevonden van Qlimax afgelopen weekend:



Zo te zien maken ze nu ook gebruik van K1 in de zaal ipv V-Dosc. Mijn vraag is, wat is de functie van de 2 K1-SB's bovenin, aangezien er al SUB achter hangt? Is dat om meer laag een bepaalde richting op te sturen?

Klopt t dat de SB-28 in cardioide opstelling zijn gevlogen? Daarmee zou een eerdere vraag beantwoord zijn.

Een andere vraag is, boven de decks/ tribunes gebruikt men een combi van Kara's en SB-18 subs gevlogen.
Vanwaar deze kleinere variant? Zou dat zijn om kosten te besparen? 
Aangezien boven in de tribunes het geluid niet optimaal is zou ik verwachten hier dezelfde opstelling te gebruiken als in de zaal?

Groetjes, Henk

----------


## qvt

Hallo Henk,

De 2x K1SB is 99% zeker als Low (200 tot 34Hz), dus niet alleen ondersteuning als sub maar ook het laag. (oa meer richting over het pa om interferentie met omliggende delays te verminderen)

SB28 hangt inderdaad in cardioide opstelling, zijn ze een paar jaar geleden mee begonnen icm die speciale beugels en dat is nooit veranderd.

Fills voor de tribune zijn deels kosten en ook omdat de tribunes niet ontworpen worden alszijnde dansoppervlak, er is ook onmogelijk dezelfde kwaliteit te halen als op te vloer.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zo te zien maken ze nu ook gebruik van K1 in de zaal ipv V-Dosc. Mijn vraag is, wat is de functie van de 2 K1-SB's bovenin, aangezien er al SUB achter hangt? Is dat om meer laag een bepaalde richting op te sturen?
> De K1-SB hangt er om meer controle te krijgen over het laag en laag-mid, de array-lengte is daar belangrijk voor.
> Klopt t dat de SB-28 in cardioide opstelling zijn gevlogen? Daarmee zou een eerdere vraag beantwoord zijn.
> Zo te zien wel, en is ook een heel logische keus gezien de richting van de uitdoving.
> 
> 
> Groetjes, Henk



Zie antwoorden in het blauw.  :Cool:

----------


## Henk1

> Hallo Henk,
> 
> De 2x K1SB is 99% zeker als Low (200 tot 34Hz), dus niet alleen ondersteuning als sub maar ook het laag. (oa meer richting over het pa om interferentie met omliggende delays te verminderen)
> 
> SB28 hangt inderdaad in cardioide opstelling, zijn ze een paar jaar geleden mee begonnen icm die speciale beugels en dat is nooit veranderd.
> 
> Fills voor de tribune zijn deels kosten en ook omdat de tribunes niet ontworpen worden alszijnde dansoppervlak, er is ook onmogelijk dezelfde kwaliteit te halen als op te vloer.



Oke dus als ik het goed begrijp worden de K1-SBs niet puur ingezet als sub.

Die Cardioide opstelling was wel verwacht maar nu kun je het eindelijk mooi zien.
Ik ben maar een leek, klopt t dat daarmee de hoeveelheid geluid aan de achterkant, dus richting het dak daarmee wordt verminderd? (even kort gezegd)

Over die kara's, sinds een aantal jaren creeert met juist extra dansoppervlak boven de tribunes. Maar je hebt gelijk het is een tijdelijke constructie en het betreft meerdere decks in verschillende hoogtes (trapsgewijs). 
Is het daarom ook lastig het geluid goed te krijgen? Waarom draait men dan niet de arrays richting de tribunes ipv ze in de lengte richting te houden. Dat zou iig de hoge tonen ten goede komen toch?

----------


## Henk1

> Zie antwoorden in het blauw.



Thanks voor je antwoorden  :Smile:  Duidelijk  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Oke dus als ik het goed begrijp worden de K1-SBs niet puur ingezet als sub.
> 
> Die Cardioide opstelling was wel verwacht maar nu kun je het eindelijk mooi zien.
> Ik ben maar een leek, klopt t dat daarmee de hoeveelheid geluid aan de achterkant, dus richting het dak daarmee wordt verminderd? (even kort gezegd)



de K1-SB moet je zien als een K1 zonder mid/hoog sectie, dit is een kast bedoelt om de array lengte te vergroten voor meer controle over het laag.
Hij loopt dus ook net zo ver door als de 15" drivers in de K1 top.
Die cardoide opstelling is inderdaad bedoelt om alles wat richting dak gaat uit te doven. In feite staat de bovenste kast alles 'op te zuigen' wat de drie kasten eronder produceren, die bovenste kast levert dan ook geen bijdrage aan de geluidsdruk naar beneden.

----------


## Henk1

Bedankt voor je antwoord, het is me duidelijker geworden

----------

